# RCI weeks exchange to DVC - codes?



## Schmeeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Can someone please clarify what resort codes to use if I want to exchange my weeks banked in RCI for a week at some of the DVC properties in Walt Disney World?  For example, I see codes of DV01 and RD01 for the same resort.  It looks like DV01 is for RCI points?  I have an ongoing search set up, but want to make sure I have the right codes.  Thank you!!


----------



## thebreards (Oct 26, 2011)

Schmeeley said:


> Can someone please clarify what resort codes to use if I want to exchange my weeks banked in RCI for a week at some of the DVC properties in Walt Disney World?  For example, I see codes of DV01 and RD01 for the same resort.  It looks like DV01 is for RCI points?  I have an ongoing search set up, but want to make sure I have the right codes.  Thank you!!



DV codes are for exchanging
RD codes are extra vacations


----------



## Schmeeley (Oct 26, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for such a quick reply!  I appreciate it!


----------

